# pics from Santa Cruz 300k brevet 08/11



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share some pics from a 300k brevet I did with a friend on a tandem.

Santa Cruz to Half Moon Bay & Buena Vista-SCR 300k Brevet | Ride Chronicles

The ocean views along the coastline are spectacular!

Nancy


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice tandems!


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Your blog (and your rides) are awesome. Wish I was as tough as U!


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for viewing the blog pics!


----------

